# Sequential Cyclone, can't be matched



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

The more I look at your set up the more I think some how it was starved for air since the high restriction of the outlet ….. this is a theory that I cannot prove without more testing I just do not understand why you did not just put the hose directly into the barrel

I have never need a setup like this for mine but the blower is really strong in the unit itself and if it was restricted I do see how that might cause the whole unit to overheat


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

> The more I look at your set up the more I think some how it was starved for air since the high restriction of the outlet ….. this is a theory that I cannot prove without more testing I just do not understand why you did not just put the hose directly into the barrel
> 
> I have never need a setup like this for mine but the blower is really strong in the unit itself and if it was restricted I do see how that might cause the whole unit to overheat
> 
> - playingwithmywood


This isn't the setup I had when the planer motor died.


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried the hose directly into the barrel, when the barrel gets full mid pass, it blows a bunch of dust all over the shop.

2nd attempt, I read the planer is too powerful to hook up to a shopvac, so I put into the barrel and then to shopvac, but didn't turn on the shopvac, probably had a lot of backpressure., I was taking too much material off per pass and motor died.

3rd setup, sequential cyclones with shopvac turned on. 30gallon barrel gets full, rest of dust goes to smaller 5gallon cyclone and I only did max 1/2 turn on planer per pass. No dust all over garage, new planer motor stayed cool.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> This isn t the setup I had when the planer motor died.
> 
> - steffen707


Interesting Thanks


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bottom line is that you adjusted by adding resistance with small flex pipe and cyclones.


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

> Bottom line is that you adjusted by adding resistance with small flex pipe and cyclones.
> 
> - Redoak49


Well I added resistance with two cyclones and 16' of hose, but then decreased resistance by turning on the shopvac. I sent details and pictures to Oneida, they said the setup looked good. Who knows, I didn't test the pressure drop or anything, but it works really well so I'm going to keep using it.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you still running a filter in the shopvac or does this setup allow you to remove the filter to gain a little flow back?


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

> Are you still running a filter in the shopvac or does this setup allow you to remove the filter to gain a little flow back?
> 
> - smitdog


I still have the filter in the shopvac; however, i probably could remove it if I wanted to.

I didn't see any problems with keeping up with the planer, so I don't think you would need to remove the filter. Also the filter protects the shopvac motor, doesn't it?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Very interesting and I like it. LOL
I used to run two small cyclones in tandem and it got the job done.
Sounds like we're coming close to one of Tim the tool mans projects. [and again I like it!!! LOL]


----------

